# Monitor bleibt aus nach Standby-Wakeup



## AlpineRider (10. Oktober 2009)

Grüß euch, werte PCGHX-User!

Vorweg gleich ein Überblick über die betreffenden Komponenten: 
Monitor: LG Flatron W2453TQ 24" @ 1920x1080 60 Hz per DVI Kabel Grafikkarte: Zotac GeForce GTX275 1.972 MB 
Mainboard: Asus P7P55D Pro BIOS 0606  

Betriebssystem: Windows Vista 64bit

Wenn ich in Windows auf den Windows-Button klicke und dann auf den Pfeil->Rechts und dann auf Energie sparen, dann geht der PC so wie er soll in den Energiesparmodus. Wenn ich dann die Ein-/Aus-Taste am Gehäuse drücke, "erwacht" er hörbar, allerdings bleibt der Monitor weiterhin im Standby-Modus (vermutlich bekommt er kein Signal).

Erst wenn ich per wiederholtem Male gedrückter Ein-Aus-Taste den PC herunterfahre (Soft-Off, kein Hard-Off), erwacht der Monitor beim erneuten starten.

Wie kann ich das Problem lösen?


----------



## ForgottenRealm (10. Oktober 2009)

Hast du mal etwas länger gewartet ? Manchmal brauchen die TFTs einige Zeit um ein Bild anzuzeigen.

Macht der Monitor das seit Anfang an oder erst seit kurzem ?


----------



## AlpineRider (11. Oktober 2009)

Also ich habe es jetzt gerade nochmals ausprobiert. Manchmal funktioniert der Wake-Up so wie er soll, also der Monitor zeigt auch wieder das Bild an, aber manchmal will er wiederum nicht. Gerade hat's funktioniert. Danach bin ich wieder in den Standby, hab einige Sekunden gewartet, wieder Wake-Up und es funktioniert nicht mehr. Hab grad 2min gewartet - das Bild ist nicht mehr gekommen. Nur ein Soft-Off des PCs und ein anschließender Neustart lässt den Monitor wieder aufwachen.

Den Monitor ein- & auszuschalten bzw. neu anschließen bringt (zumeist) keine Veränderung.

Währenddessen ändere ich selbstverständlich keine Einstellungen.

Bin etwas ratlos... das Ding tut was es will.

Das macht der Monitor seit Anfang an.

//edit Wenn ich das DVI Kabel abstecke und wieder anstecke, dann erscheint das Bild wieder...


----------



## ForgottenRealm (11. Oktober 2009)

Dann scheint es so, als ob dein Monitor ein generelles Problem mit Standby Modus hat.

Ruf mal beim Hersteller an oder schick ne eMail und schildere denen dein Problem. Eventuell ist es auch ein Problem der Grafikkarte .... kannst du das irgendwie ausschließen ?


----------



## AlpineRider (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe jetzt testweise das DVI Kabel an einen alten 17" Samsung Synchmaster angeschlossen. Also die Fehlerquelle dürfte wohl der Monitor sein, denn beim 17"er funktioniert Standby und Wakup einwandfrei, wiederholbar.

Manchmal bringt das Ab- & Anschließen des DVI Kabels etwas, aber nicht immer.


----------



## ghostadmin (11. Oktober 2009)

Scheint mir so als ob der TFT einfach das Problem hat das er nicht erkennt das ein Signal anliegt.
Auf dem TFT gibs doch eine Taste die zwischen den 2 Eingängen umschaltet? Die schon mal gedrückt?


----------



## AlpineRider (11. Oktober 2009)

Jene Taste, die zwischen den beiden Eingängen umschaltet ("Source"), bewirkt leider nichts. Der Monitor bleibt im Energiesparmodus.

Manchmal funktioniert der Wakeup, machmal nicht. Mal bringt es etwas das An- und Ausstecken von Stromversorgung und/oder DVI Kabel etwas, mal nicht. Ich konnte da noch keine Regelmäßigkeit entdecken.

Ahja, Grafikkartentreiberversion is 190.62 und Monitor-Treiberversion 1.0 (es gibt keine neueren).

//edit:
Ich habe LG (http://at.lge.com/support/contact_gcsc.jsp) mal eine Nachricht geschickt mit dem Verweis auf diesen Thread (da in dieser winzigen Zeile das Problem zu beschreiben, ne Fummelei wäre). Hoffentlich kommt im Laufe der nächsten Woche was.

Vorerst habe ich den Modus "Energie sparen" in Windows insofern deaktiviert, als dass er nicht mehr nach einer gewissen Zeit automatisch in diesen Zustand geht und bei der Ein-/Aus-Taste im Startmenü auch den PC komplett herunterfährt.

//edit2:
Wenn der Monitor im Windows-Betrieb nach 20min in den Standby geschickt wird (der PC läuft aber weiter) und ich dann die Maus bewege, dann wacht der Monitor jedes Mal ganz normal aus dem Monitor-Standy auf.


----------



## westy (12. Oktober 2009)

Hallo
Ja leider habe ich das gleiche Problem.

Meine e-Mail an LG



> Hallo
> Mein LG Flatron W2453TQ 24 Zoll 16:9 TFT VGA/DVI 2 ms 50.000:1
> Problem im Stand-by Modus , wenn ich meinen (ziemlich modernen) PC mit windows Vista in den Stand-By Modus schalten lasse, kommt danach beim anschalten am bildschrim kein Bild.
> ist dies ein Fehler oder gibt dafür eine Lösung ?
> ...





Antwort von LG


> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> vielen Dank fuer Ihre Kontaktaufnahme mit der Serviceline von LG Electronics Deutschland GmbH.
> 
> ...


Auch nach Überprüfung vom BIOS Einstellungen besteht das Problem weiterhin.

den alten 22 Zoll Monitor wieder ran und alles ist OK
Woran kann es noch liegen ?

MfG westy


----------



## AlpineRider (12. Oktober 2009)

Die Antwort auf mein Mail von LG:



> Sehr geehrter Herr [AlpineRider],
> 
> vielen Dank fuer Ihre Nachricht.
> 
> ...


Und wieviel kostet so n Anruf bei einer 0810er Nummer? Das wäre mal interessant ...

Die Antwort is eher schwach.


----------



## tsatsiki (11. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe das gleiche Problem mit meinem LG W2261. Nach dem Verlassen des Standbymodus bleibt er einfach im Energiesparmodus. Manchmal hilft es, den DVI Stecker ab zu ziehen und wieder rein zu stecken, aber oft bringt das auch nix.

Die LÖSUNG die ich für das Problem gefunden habe ist zwar nicht wirklich zufrieden stellend, aber immerhin zuverlässig:

Wichtig ist, den Monitor auszuschalten BEVOR der PC sich abschaltet und erst wieder anzuschalten, NACHDEM der PC aus dem Ruhemodus erwacht ist, also ein paar Sekunden warten.

viel Erfolg


----------



## offline2 (26. November 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe wohl dasselbe Problem ...  

Mein vierter Monitor (LG W2442PA) bleibt nach einem Windows 7 x64-Standby aus und ist dann nicht mehr unter Desktop -> Eigenschaften -> Bildschirmauflösung auffindbar. Ein Neustart ändert das Problem nicht. Einzig das komplette Ausschalten aller Geräte - Trennung vom Strom - aktiviert den vierten Monitor bei einem Neustart wieder.

Monitore, Adapter und Kabel habe ich bereits getauscht.

Im verwende die aktuellsten Treiber meiner Grafikkarte (NVIDIA Quadro® NVS 295 PCIE x16; 191.66_Quadro_win7_winvista_64bit_international_whql.exe) sowie alle Windows-Updates ; leider besteht das Problem weiter ...

Hat jemand eine Lösung??????????????

MfG.
offline


----------



## westy (21. Dezember 2009)

Hat schön jemand eine Lösung gefunden ?


----------



## AlpineRider (21. Dezember 2009)

Eine Lösung nicht direkt. Ich habe es nun so eingestellt, dass der PC in den Standby fährt, wenn ich die Power-Taste am Gehäuse drücke.

Wenn ich nun in den Standby gehen will, schalte ich *davor* den Monitor per Ein-/Aus-Taste aus und dann lasse ich den PC in den Standby gehen. Beim Wakeup schalte ich den PC zuerst wieder ein und drücke kurz danach wieder die Ein-/Aus-Taste am Monitor um diesen einzuschalten.

Bis jetzt funktioniert's bestens und für mich ist das auch ein Kompromiss, der mich nicht stört. Immerhin bin ich mit dem LG Monitor sonst absolut zufrieden.


----------



## westy (21. Dezember 2009)

Wunderbar, klappt hervorragend. Ich danke Dir vielmals


----------



## webraider (22. März 2010)

Tut mir leid, dass ich einen so alten Thread ausgrabe, aber er beschreibt mein problem perfekt - und zudem ist es bei mir ebenfalls ein LG Monitor (W2261V), der dieses Verhalten zeigt.

OS: Win 7 Ultimate


Wenn ich in den Engergiesparmodus gehe (Bildschirm geht in Standby und bleibt an) und danach mit der Maus ruckle etc. - dann geht der Bildschirm mal an, mal nicht... Je länger er im Energiesparmodus ist, desto wahrscheinlicher ist es, dass er aus bleibt. Wenn ich das DVI-Kabel aus- und einstecke, wird er wieder erkannt.
Der zweite Monitor, der über VGA angeschlossen ist, funktioniert tadellos. Neueste Treiber sind drauf.

Gibts da schon was neues? Scheint ein LG-Problem zu sein!


----------



## Nuklon (23. März 2010)

Habe das selbe Problem mit meinem HansG 28 Zoll. mehrmaliges ein und ausschalten hilft mit hektischen Drücken auf den Tasten.  Zweitmonitor(Röhre) ist nicht betroffen.  Gigabyte P35 mit ne Ati 3870 drin.


----------



## xhitcher1 (1. Januar 2015)

So ich wecke diesen Theard dann nochmals zum Leben auf  

Ich habe das Selbe Problem  Und habe weder eine Nvidia Grafikkarte noch habe ich einen LG Monitor  Ich habe einen AOC 27 Zoll Full HD 3D , 5ms Monitor und einen AOC 27 Zoll Full HD 2ms Monitor beide angeschlossen  Der eine Über DVI-D als Hauptmonitor, der Zweite Angeschlossen über HDMI 1.4 als Neben Monitor  .

Nun zu meinem Problem.

Nicht immer aber in unregelmäßigen Abständen startet der PC einfach nicht mehr aus dem Sleep Modus und das obwohl ich schon bei *energieoptionen* so ziemlich alles einstellte was man einstellen kann  

Man hört wie der PC Hochfährt aber beide Monitore bekommen kein Signal sowohl der Haupt als auch der 2t Monitor bleiben Schwarz, es hilft nur ein Radikal Reset was weder für Festplatte noch für meine Daten gut ist  

Manchmal ist er 10 Stunden im Standby und startet Problemlos dann ist er mal nur 10 min um Standby und bekommt kein Bild. Kabel vom Monitor trennen bringt meist gar keine Besserung, aber nach eim Neustart ist das Bild wieder da.

Hat den jemand eine Lösung gefunden?


----------



## xhitcher1 (1. Januar 2015)

AlpineRider schrieb:


> Eine Lösung nicht direkt. Ich habe es nun so eingestellt, dass der PC in den Standby fährt, wenn ich die Power-Taste am Gehäuse drücke.
> 
> Wenn ich nun in den Standby gehen will, schalte ich *davor* den Monitor per Ein-/Aus-Taste aus und dann lasse ich den PC in den Standby gehen. Beim Wakeup schalte ich den PC zuerst wieder ein und drücke kurz danach wieder die Ein-/Aus-Taste am Monitor um diesen einzuschalten.
> 
> Bis jetzt funktioniert's bestens und für mich ist das auch ein Kompromiss, der mich nicht stört. Immerhin bin ich mit dem LG Monitor sonst absolut zufrieden.



Danke dir erstmals für den Tipp auch wenns schon ein Paar Jahre her ist  Wo hast du den das genau eingestellt im Energiesparmodus? würde diese Methode dann gerne auch mal testen nachdem ich fast schon verzweifelt bin daran


----------



## xhitcher1 (1. Januar 2015)

westy schrieb:


> Wunderbar, klappt hervorragend. Ich danke Dir vielmals



Wo genau hast du das den eingestellt? wäre gut zu wissen  Danke.


----------

